# Jordanelle- Feb 02



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Paid the $7 and fished the Rock Cliff side from 8:45-11:45am. Ice was 10" or so and has 2" or less snow on top. No slush. The first 2 1/2 hours was consistent action. The last 1/2 hour the bite died for us. 4 poles- 3 kids and one adult. Iced 27, probably had 80+ additional hits. Just tried to let the kids hook them, which was fun and frustrating. 3 perch, 1 20" 4lb cut-bow, and the rest were 12"+- rainbows. Lots of fun and a great day. First time I have hit Jordanelle in 7 years; might have to make it back sooner next time.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds as though you had a good morning, thanks for the report on the ice.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to Hailstone Sunday. We couldn't get away from the perch. Marked a lot of bigger fish, but couldn't keep a bait in the water long enough to catch any of them. So we just kept catching perch until we ran out of bait. Sure made for a tasty supper! Absolutely gorgeous weather, too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you found some Perch, Fin.
Any size to them?


----------



## high rise tackle (Jan 9, 2013)

How much water


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

We fished in 20 - 30 ft of water (across the bay from the personal watercraft ramp). All the fish were on the bottom. Fish ranged from not much bigger than my jig to 8"...most in the 4-5" range.

A great day and a lot of fun catching perch, but I'm going to follow Packout's guidance next time. Not that he's much help, mind you, but his kids are outstanding fishermen.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If only I could get the 7 yo daughter to thread the worms on her own hook...... Oh, and people (especially fish) better watch out, as she has a new Barbie Pole-- blue and all. 

I wanted to find more perch. The ones we caught were 4", 8", 10". Still miss the DC perch bonanza of 2002......


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

So.. where can I get one of those Barbie poles?

I remember one of the best trips I had with my boy when he was a munchkin, (he's a big boy, now), was a day at Otter Creek when he managed to drop 2 poles overboard. With only one rod left between us, I let him fish and the fishing was magnificent that day. He must have caught 50 rainbows, all in the 3-5 lb class.

When it was time to head in for the day, I pulled the trolling motor out of the water and found some line tangled up with the prop. I started gathering it up and discovered that the line was attached to both of the lost rods. I'd been dragging them behind the boat all day.

Kids. :lol:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking of going and I remember seeing posts about mercury levels in fish at jordanelle. I checked the website and it didn't mention perch as one of the affected fish. Is it okay to eat perch from jordanelle?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There are advisories for brown trout and smallmouth bass at Jordanelle. Perch and rainbows tested out at below action levels and don't carry an advisory warning. 

So yes, for perch, Bon appetit! :EAT:


----------

